
Google's chief futurist thinks we could start living forever by 2029 - jonbaer
http://www.businessinsider.com/googles-chief-futurist-thinks-we-could-start-living-forever-by-2029-2016-4
======
baltcode
This is incredibly naive, IMHO.

So far the ubiquity of computing power has not had a measurable effect on the
mechanisms of aging. Yes, we've made some progress on specific disorders and
pathogenic diseases by designing and screening active molecules but it is
tangential to the various ways we age.

The gene therapy ideas are similarly in early ages, and if we start hacking
away at the various aging mechanisms, it will be well after 2029.
Additionally, there are complicated long term effects on tinkering with our
machinery. The fact that aging as a natural phenotype is not very diverse
means it is pretty complicated. We don't have humans who naturally live to be
200 years old. for example.

~~~
orangecat
Have we been trying? SENS isn't exactly swimming in money and Calico and other
ventures are too new to expect results yet. 2029 is probably optimistic, but
there's going to be some very motivated tech billionaires in the next decade,
e.g.
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Futurology/comments/3ocsbi/ama_my_n...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Futurology/comments/3ocsbi/ama_my_n..).

